# Looking for a few really strong magnets.



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd like to have a couple strips of strong magnets, say, 2 inches by 3 inches, that will stick to drywall when there's a steel stud behind it.

Any of you have fun with magnets in some way?

I have a magnet that isn't strong enough to detect steel studs well, but it can tell the difference between copper/aluminum and ferrous metals.

And if you guys know what kind of stores sell awesome magnets, tell me. Vetrinary stores? Those cow-pill metal collectors?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=59362&cat=1,42363,42348,59362
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32065&cat=1,42363,42348


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Use your checkpoint level to find metal studs. It will easily attach to the drywall screws that are buried under the mud.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Open your computer case, you will find a rectangular box in it that is about 3.5" wide, 1"tall and 5 inches long. This is called a hard drive. 

Open the cover of this box, (you will need small torks screwdriver) inside of the case, you will find some mirror like round disks. 

Between these disks, is an arm with many fingers to it. At the back end of this arm, you will see a coil of wire going between two silver metal brackets.

Between these two silver metal brackets, you will find your wanted magnets.

You would really rather have those magnets than the internet anyway right? I bet your computer was running to slow anyway. It's because the magnets lost some of the magnetism. You can upgrade these magnets to really really powerful ones, and your computer will really fly then.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Here,

make one.

http://education.jlab.org/qa/electromagnet.html


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Just type in neodymium block magnet in Google. A 3" by 2" magnet will probably be way too strong since one 1/2" thick will have about 170lbs of pulling force and it would also be quite expensive. 

If you do need something larger with a little less strength an alnico magnet may be a better choice.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

brian john said:


> Here,
> 
> make one.
> 
> http://education.jlab.org/qa/electromagnet.html


I tried! hahaha. Instead of using a battery, I used a transformer and tried to hook it up off house power. Anyway, it failed miserably. I couldn't pick up anything with it.

It was 15vDC and .8 amps. Nothing!!!!!

I think I might look on ebay after all. 150lbs of magnetic force for a natural magnet like that? Cool.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I purchased some very strong magnets from here for use with a demonstration of Lenz's law.
With a close fitting strong magnet and a 5' length of copper pipe held vertically, you drop the magnet in one end and it takes about 30 seconds for the magnet to drop out the other end. I have also done it with aluminum conduit and it takes about 15 seconds for the magnet to fall the 5'.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Safety note that these magnets and fragile and letting the come together with force can cause fragments to shoot off. You should never play with them unless you have safety glasses on. Also the bigger ones can pinch your skin in a painful manner.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Safety note that these magnets and fragile and letting the come together with force can cause fragments to shoot off. You should never play with them unless you have safety glasses on. Also the bigger ones can pinch your skin in a painful manner.


We just installed some speed sensors that attach to a motors shaft end magnetically, talk about strong!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

"I have a magnet that isn't strong enough to detect steel studs well, but it can tell the difference between copper/aluminum and ferrous metals."


interesting


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> "I have a magnet that isn't strong enough to detect steel studs well, but it can tell the difference between copper/aluminum and ferrous metals."
> 
> 
> interesting


Yeah, those are really special magnets. I keep mine on the refrigerator. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Before neodymium magnets became so popular and available, I always recommended "cow magnets". They a big magnetic pill that farmer's have their cow swallow to keep them from getting hardware disease. I like them because they are not only strong, but rounded on the sides and both ends so they won't mar up the walls as you move it around.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Klein level with rare earth magnets, it's amazing what it sticks to..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kevmanTA said:


> I have a Klein level with rare earth magnets, it's amazing what it sticks to..


The plate in your head? :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I buy magnets in eBay, you can get them them cheap. I get the small rare earth magnets that are 1/8" by about 3/8" andtyou can get 20 of them for $10. They stick to drywall screws and I tell HO's that they are special wood magnets. I wrap them in blue painters tape so they don't mark up the walls.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The plate in your head? :laughing:


No... That's high impact plastic..


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=1XyrTdGsIsLl0QGR0NXiBA&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAA#

I have one of these. Finds drywall screws in wood studs, and also finds steel studs, sound, channel, and hat track. And it will stick to them! I found it for about 6 bucks at my local hardware.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well next time your toss out the old microwave oven !

Cut it open theres this thing called a magnetron inside you cant miss it looks like a metal tube the high voltage is connected to it and theres two big magnets attached rip them out your going to need a big screw driver to pry it off the wall once you find the stud !!!


We use them for keeping the metal flakes from the hole saw cuttings in panels also when you work on a panel you put it on the bottom inside you drop a screw or bolt it gos to it and not down a pipe or anyplace else.


There 4 inches round with a 1 inch hole in the middle and 1/4 thick standard microwave .

Make sure you discharge the cap inside !


----------

